# Food Saver or Vacmaster?



## coffee_junkie (Mar 5, 2013)

I am in the market for a vacuum sealer, looking to spend in the $200 range. Currently I am looking at the Vacmaster PRO260 and the Foodsaver V3880. Both units look okay to me. I have no experience with either so I am also open to suggestions. Is there an advantage to spending more on these things if you are in the 100-200 range? Can you replace the heat element on both units? They wear out right? Looks like foodsaver has a 1 year warranty, couldn't easily find warranty information on the VacMaster.

Any help or insight on this piece of equipment would be awesome.


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 5, 2013)

Give LisaB a call, she should be able to answer all your questions about the VacMaster:
http://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster_Vacuum_Sealers.html


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 5, 2013)

Lisa is great to work with.  Her bags are wonderful too.  Just used some this week.

Kat


----------

